# Inline heaters on a Fluval fx5



## Chris-Indy (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm thinking about replacing my old canister filter on my 90 gallon tank with a Fluval fx5. But I'd also like to remove the heater from the tank if possible. Is it possible to hook a Hydor heater up to the return line of the fx5?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have three FX5's, and I would be worried about matching the tubing size and the effects it might have on the "system". They are particular in the assembly instructions about just how long each run of tubing is, and how it hangs. On a low tank, I tried close to the limitations and it will shut down. If you try it, be ready to test it out. The thing is, even if it works as it should, for about five minutes a day the filter stops to "burp" the lines. That might be bad on a heater since the flow would stop. In five minutes I doubt if the tank temperature would drop enough to matter, but as it gets closer to time to change out the innards, it will stop longer or more often.


----------



## Chris-Indy (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for that tidbit of information. I think I'm going to pass on trying for an inline heater.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Just one more tidbit. You mentioned putting the heater on the return side. The nitrogen cycle operates better and faster the warmer the water is, so a heater should be on the intake side to optimise filtration. In a hobbyist size filtration system, it is not a big point since the temperature throughout the tank and filter are probably pretty close anyway.

And now you have a reason to install a FBF so you can inline the heater there.


----------



## Chris-Indy (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm going to risk it, but what is a FBF?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Chris-Indy said:


> I'm going to risk it, but what is a FBF?


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_fbf.php

It's those three letters just before the ".php" :lol: or click above for the real answer. :thumb:


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

I run a hydor heater on FX5 return, not had any problems you do have to reduce 
hose size at heater but filter is such a beast it doesn't notice


----------



## Rialb30 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a hydor inline heater running on my FX5 and it is working very well. Here is how I did it. I installed a Ã¢â‚¬Å"YÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## Kloyd Niel (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thanks a lot for the information that i read.
Thanks also for having me here. I learned lot of ideas about this site, God Bless.

how to treat depression


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Rialb30 said:


> I have a hydor inline heater running on my FX5 and it is working very well. Here is how I did it. I installed a Ã¢â‚¬Å"YÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## Rialb30 (Feb 25, 2010)

I stumbled across the 1Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

60gallon said:


> Where did you get the 1" - 5/8" reducer?? I cant find one anywhere!?


Try here: http://www.mcmaster.com/?orderview=new# ... gs/=aw8r4z

If the link doesn't work, go to http://www.mcmaster.com/?orderview=new# and search "Barbed Tube Fittings > Reducing Coupling."

Good luck, it took me forever and a day to find these parts.

kevin


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't know how y'all found the correct size barb. A 7/8" barb would fit snug in the 1" ID fx5 hose but theres no 7/8" barbs and the next smaller size is 3/4". I ordered a 3/4" x 1/2" barb and even with a metal hose clamp I still get dripping because of the 1/4" difference begween the barb and the 1" ID hose I'm using on the fx5.

The 1/2" side of the barb fits perfectly into the 5/8" hose connected to the hydor though.... I just can't figure out the fx5 side of it.

How'd y'all do it?? Did y'all just use a 1" to 1/2"'reducer and heat up the hose to make it fit on the 1" side of the reducer?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I used 1" ID beverage hose _instead_ of the supplied FX5 ribbed hose.

And then 1" to 5/8" reducers, which as I stated, were very hard to find.

kevin


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

FWIW, it's only a 2 minute pause on the FX5.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

I cant believe I forgot about usplastics, *** finally found them.







http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.a ... &catid=551

For now my Hydor ETH300 is hooked up to my Eheim 2217 but theres too much clutter in the tank with 2 filters so thats why Im switching the Hydor over to my FX5. Any FYI, anyone looking at this thread needing a reducer to run the Hydor ETH300 heater on a Eheim 2217 you can find a 5/8" x 1/2" barb at advance auto parts. I had one left over from a Volant intake I installed on my Tundra.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

has anyone ever considered drilling the lid on the fx5, using a Heyco cord grip and putting their heater inside the fx5?

I know this thread was old but thought it might get some ideas.

I have two ideas:
What if I were to just drill a hole in the top of my fx5 lid, put the heyco fitting in and then cut a few holes in the baskets so that it could sit smack in the middle of the filter?

I know the "risks" associated with this. BUt what I'm really curious to know is if anyone has ever done this. I have a few options. 1, using a 1 inch heyco fitting where the controls of the heater would be outside the filter. The other is a smaller heyco fitting that just the cord would pass through, and then the cord would come out. I could actually put this just about anywhere on the sides and it wouldn't have to come out the top. I don't need ready access to the heater control, as it is run by a heater controller.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Id never drill into the FX5. All you need are some reducers and an inline heater. If you want to use a standard heater try making this:

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... X5-s/page2


----------



## Ivan M (Sep 14, 2011)

Coln said:


> I run a hydor heater on FX5 return, not had any problems you do have to reduce
> hose size at heater but filter is such a beast it doesn't notice


Got any pics of what it should look like, i just got one and may return it for an in tank heater, these HYDOR with FX5 appear to be a PIA to adapt......Thanks in advance.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

The FX5 does look extreme ha ha.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

tim_s said:


> The FX5 does look extreme ha ha.


I have three of them. They don't seem so extreme.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Mcdaphnia said:


> tim_s said:
> 
> 
> > The FX5 does look extreme ha ha.
> ...


That statement is heavily Dependant on your tank. - Are you just using 3 inputs and 3 outputs?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

tim_s said:


> Mcdaphnia said:
> 
> 
> > tim_s said:
> ...


Each has the standard outlet/ inlet that they come equipped with. One is on a 150 planted tank. Another is on a 125 rift lake tank, but has a second filter as a supplement. The third was on a 75 but will be used along with more filter options on our 300 soon as we set it back up. It created less turbulence than the little power hang on we replaced it with.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

our 300 soon as we set it back up. [/quote]

Aw man, does that mean it's off the market?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

spotmonster said:


> our 300 soon as we set it back up.


Aw man, does that mean it's off the market?[/quote]

Sure does. Although we are going to set it up as a cichlid tank this time instead of a reef tank. We don't have the sump.

http://www.rubbermaidforless.com/rubber ... o-151.html

I have gotten rid of all the Rubbermaid livestock tanks and the big plastic vats. Those vats were too big to get in the house anyway, could only use them in the summer. I do miss them. A lot of cichlids and livebearers grew up in those.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Mcdaphnia said:


> tim_s said:
> 
> 
> > Mcdaphnia said:
> ...


I apologies, I was confused to thinking you had 3 Fluval FX5's on 1 single tank ha ha! - Yes this makes more sense.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Ivan M said:


> i just got one and may return it for an in tank heater, these HYDOR with FX5 appear to be a PIA to adapt......Thanks in advance.


Its very easy and takes 10-20mins to hook up. Youll need:
1" ID hose
5/8" ID hose
2x: 1" / 5/8" barbs
Several 90Ã‚Â° elbows if you want to make a spraybar for your return or you can use a single 90Ã‚Â° elbow for your return. I made a 5ft spraybar.

I couldnt get a picture of the bottom but its exactly the same except the 1" hose connects to the FX5 aquastop valve. I had some left over green hose from my 2217 so thats what you see from the 5/8" barb to the 5/8" barb on the Hydor.


----------

